
The hipster effect: Why anti-conformists always end up looking the same - quantisan
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613034/the-hipster-effect-why-anti-conformists-always-end-up-looking-the-same/
======
quantisan
link to the paper
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1410.8001](https://arxiv.org/abs/1410.8001)

------
ListeningPie
I saw the Flat Earth documentary and I wonder if model could maybe be applied
to conspiracy theories, alternative thinkers thinking the same.

------
staticautomatic
"You can't be a nonconformist if you don't drink coffee" \--South Park

